# natd and rinetd very high cpu load



## gulson (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome,

I have a server with two ethernet cards. One ethernet is used to connect internal server and second eth is for outside. 

When server is running for few days, natd and rinetd are taking more and more cpu. When you reboot server everything is fine for a while. And then natd rinetd start consume more and more cpu, so after 15 days they can take almost 50% cpu time - see screenshot - click for fullsize. After 30 days server is almost dead.



 

FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE

Thank you


----------



## aragon (Nov 20, 2009)

Strange.  Are those daemons handling any traffic when they go like that?  Have you tried tcpdumping?


----------



## robbak (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd say that netd and/or rinetd and/or something else are causing a loop. Often broadcast packets get stuck in them. "systat -ifstat" should confirm if there is excessive traffic, and tcpdump should tell you what it is.


----------

